# Sound or acoustical diffusers in your room



## olga66 (Feb 14, 2012)

HI
I want to ask some questions regarding sound or acoustical diffusers in your room.
What is your big challenge to buy and install this type of “equipment”?
Is it price, esthetic view, expectations of sound or arguments from your spouse? 
I mean in what condition you make your decision - "I will make it" or "I will buy it"?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Space and aesthetics usually are the biggest hurdles. 

As for build or buy, that depends on what you're looking at, what your skills are, how much time you have, etc.

Bryan


----------



## olga66 (Feb 14, 2012)

I mean - what point you to diffuser?
Like - I need a better sound from my room, or
Let me try this toy, or may be
I what to looks like sophisticated person?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not really sure what you're asking - sorry. Treatments are there to address specific issues. What you need depends on your room, your speakers, your seating position, what you can tolerate in terms of size, thickness, etc.

Bryan


----------

